# Autosmart in Slovakia



## Sue J

Morning all
just to let you know we now have a distributor in Slovakia. His name is Jaroslav Snajdar and the website is http://www.snapo.sk/autokozmetika.html

thanks


----------



## chch

Well noted. He tried a quite agressive marketing of the AS products on our local detailing web site, but after a correction of the crowd it's OK now 

Sometimes an overmotivation can backfire.


----------

